# toro snow blowers



## Snow Removal PA (Oct 17, 2011)

I have 5 residential accounts that requested I use a blower on their driveway. There's an Ariens dealer close to my shop, and the Toro guy isn't much further. I was planning to get a two stage Ariens, but after reading through the threads I'm starting to question my decision. 

So many speak highly of the Toro blowers; I'm just wondering are you guys using them mostly for walks/driveways, or are they equally as good for driveways? 

The Ariens dealer has a great reputation for service and availability, plus he's in the middle of my route (Toro guy is 15-20 minutes away), so should I go with the Ariens, or is Toro that much better?


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

Single stage toro, two stage ariens. We've been running this combo for quite a while for commercial use, several crews every storm, several hours. I personally wouldn't think of going in any other direction


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

Longae29;1362343 said:


> Single stage toro, two stage ariens. We've been running this combo for quite a while for commercial use, several crews every storm, several hours. I personally wouldn't think of going in any other direction


Same.


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

Longae29;1362343 said:


> Single stage toro, two stage ariens. We've been running this combo for quite a while for commercial use, several crews every storm, several hours. I personally wouldn't think of going in any other direction


Exactly the same here!


----------



## Camden (Mar 10, 2007)

I agree with the posts above. The other 2-stage option is Honda but those are considerably more expensive than Ariens.


----------



## k&j Landscaping (Nov 17, 2008)

Same here, I have residentials that want blower only and I use all Toro. Have a single stage Powerlite, model 38175 and my 2 stage Power Max model 38622. Love them both. And no, I have never had trouble with the plastic chute on the 2 stage. Love the quick stick too on it.


----------



## Snow Removal PA (Oct 17, 2011)

well those replies certainly answers my question ... thanks for your help guys!!!


----------



## LoweJ82 (Nov 16, 2010)

I apologize in advance for jacking your thread but I gotta ask.... Why not a Toro 2 Stage?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Forget about the 2 stage and buy 2 of the single stage Toros. Get the 621, not the smaller powerlite. The single stagers are faster and easier to use.


----------



## Snow Removal PA (Oct 17, 2011)

@ LoweJ82 - I thought Toro stopped making the 2 stage? Also, the Ariens dealer is closer to me & in the middle of my route so I was asking if there was that much of a difference to warrant choosing Toro over Ariens.

@WIPensFan (great pic) - will a single stage be able to clear a higher accumulation or wet snowfall like a 2 stage would?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Snow Removal PA;1363024 said:


> @ LoweJ82 - I thought Toro stopped making the 2 stage? Also, the Ariens dealer is closer to me & in the middle of my route so I was asking if there was that much of a difference to warrant choosing Toro over Ariens.
> 
> @WIPensFan (great pic) - will a single stage be able to clear a higher accumulation or wet snowfall like a 2 stage would?


Thanks, hope you're a Pens Fan as well! Yes, the single stages can clear 8"-10" no problem, even wet. Anything over that the first pass will be tough, but then you can just take half cuts and they keep right on going. They are amazingly resiliant.


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

Need ramps with a two stage. You'll get done with the driveway faster with the single stage Toro as well.


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

Can you actually make any $$ blowing driveways? Not to hijack the thread, but it seems like there is more $$ to be made by staying in the truck. The amount of time it takes to unload the blower, do the driveway, load it back up would be 3 or 4 times longer than just pushing it with the truck? Perhaps you are charging them accordingly for the extra time? Just curious?


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

superdog1;1363471 said:


> Can you actually make any $$ blowing driveways? Not to hijack the thread, but it seems like there is more $$ to be made by staying in the truck. The amount of time it takes to unload the blower, do the driveway, load it back up would be 3 or 4 times longer than just pushing it with the truck? *Perhaps you are charging them accordingly for the extra time? *Just curious?


You got that right. I'll do it how they want it done, but they're paying for my time.


----------



## LoweJ82 (Nov 16, 2010)

superdog1;1363471 said:


> Can you actually make any $$ blowing driveways? Not to hijack the thread, but it seems like there is more $$ to be made by staying in the truck. The amount of time it takes to unload the blower, do the driveway, load it back up would be 3 or 4 times longer than just pushing it with the truck? Perhaps you are charging them accordingly for the extra time? Just curious?


I think the key thing when blowing driveways is to have more than one per stop 3 or more would be ideal. Not everyone wants a plow on a driveway.


----------



## LoweJ82 (Nov 16, 2010)

herbert02;1363168 said:


> Need ramps with a two stage. You'll get done with the driveway faster with the single stage Toro as well.


My 2 stage 2 guys can easily handle w/o ramps, If I remember I got this one cause the dealer says gotta have a 2 stage if you want to do a rock drive, I know squat on blowers I just know to get in the skid and push.


----------



## LoweJ82 (Nov 16, 2010)

Snow Removal PA;1363024 said:


> @ LoweJ82 - I thought Toro stopped making the 2 stage? Also, the Ariens dealer is closer to me & in the middle of my route so I was asking if there was that much of a difference to warrant choosing Toro over Ariens.
> 
> @WIPensFan (great pic) - will a single stage be able to clear a higher accumulation or wet snowfall like a 2 stage would?


I got the powermax 726 oe, the dealer had just gotten 10 in and hadn't even put any of them together could have been old stock I guess, I got this one about 6 weeks ago.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

superdog1;1363471 said:


> Can you actually make any $$ blowing driveways? Not to hijack the thread, but it seems like there is more $$ to be made by staying in the truck. The amount of time it takes to unload the blower, do the driveway, load it back up would be 3 or 4 times longer than just pushing it with the truck? Perhaps you are charging them accordingly for the extra time? Just curious?


Look at the cost of 2 trucks, 2 plow, lights, insurance etc etc etc compared to the Toros. Hard to argue when it's just you, some cheap.

If you don't have the cash to start loosing real money, the blowers would be a great starting point IMO.
Pete


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

You can charge more for snow blowing than plowing. Explain to your residentials that blowing is a more thorough service. Not to mention its not going to chew there driveway up like the plow.


----------



## mnglocker (Dec 24, 2008)

herbert02;1364289 said:


> You can charge more for snow blowing than plowing. Explain to your residentials that blowing is a more thorough service. Not to mention its not going to chew there driveway up like the plow.


Or that if it's taking a massive amount of time out of my route. I could get 4 drives with my plow done in the time it takes to do one with a blower, hence I need to be compensated to not put a dent in my bottom line.


----------



## herbert02 (Jan 18, 2011)

I disagree, snow blowing really doesn't take that much longer, use single stage snow blowers. Plus you don't have to worry about damaging customer property and you get repeat customers all the time. I hire a guy with a truck and give him a couple toros and a list. It works out. Personally I hate plowing most driveway.


----------



## MikeRi24 (Dec 21, 2007)

Longae29;1362343 said:


> Single stage toro, two stage ariens. We've been running this combo for quite a while for commercial use, several crews every storm, several hours. I personally wouldn't think of going in any other direction


Agreed. I've run a couple of the Toro singe stages the last 2 years, and they work out great for doing sidewalks. This year I am changing things up a little bit...my route only has like 3 sidewalks customers, and they are SMALL, so I'm going to continue to carry one of the Toros and just bang them out as I go. My employee has a route that has quite a few sidewalks, and they are pretty involved sidewalks so I bought a 28" Ariens 2-stage for that one. Toro makes a hell of a single stage though. I used an Ariens single stage one time and I'd rather shovel....


----------



## Snow Removal PA (Oct 17, 2011)

I'm charging them more for the snow blowing & it's really an ideal situation as all the homes are on the same block so I'll just drop my helper off and I'll continue on my route ... this is my first season so I'm not taking on a lot of clients and just plan to take it nice & slow.

your help is greatly appreciated guys, thank you


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

MikeRi24;1364529 said:


> Agreed. I've run a couple of the Toro singe stages the last 2 years, and they work out great for doing sidewalks. This year I am changing things up a little bit...my route only has like 3 sidewalks customers, and they are SMALL, so I'm going to continue to carry one of the Toros and just bang them out as I go. My employee has a route that has quite a few sidewalks, and they are pretty involved sidewalks so I bought a 28" Ariens 2-stage for that one. Toro makes a hell of a single stage though. I used an Ariens single stage one time and I'd rather shovel....


The nice thing about those little toros is they will fit on most any 1ton with a vbox spreader.


----------

